# water contamination



## JoeSeaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

I was at a house today and the home owner had a laundry sink in the basement with a small maybe 10' garden hose attached to the sink faucet. At the end of the hose was a spray gun, so the hose was full of water when not in use. I told the home owner that he should take the hose off when not in use because of the possibility of contamination if the plumbing system is shut down for any reason. We were in a bit of a disagreement, but the way I see it is that a garden hose isn't designed to hold potable water so the risk for contamination is real. 

Just wanted some thoughts on the subject.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Any hose connection needs protection, minimum a atmospheric vacuum breaker. A real plumber would have known that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JoeSeaborne said:


> I was at a house today and the home owner had a laundry sink in the basement with a small maybe 10' garden hose attached to the sink faucet. At the end of the hose was a spray gun, so the hose was full of water when not in use. I told the home owner that he should take the hose off when not in use because of the possibility of contamination if the plumbing system is shut down for any reason. We were in a bit of a disagreement, but the way I see it is that a garden hose isn't designed to hold potable water so the risk for contamination is real.
> 
> Just wanted some thoughts on the subject.


What were you doing at that house today? Plumbing repair? Painting, using that hose? Or being the almighty home inspector?


----------



## JoeSeaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Any hose connection needs protection, minimum a atmospheric vacuum breaker. A real plumber would have known that


Better to ask a dumb question and know for certain than to not ask it and be unsure. 

I find it Strange that so many homes have garden hoses attached to the exterior hose bib without a check valve or atmospheric vacuum breaker.


----------



## JoeSeaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> What were you doing at that house today? Plumbing repair? Painting, using that hose? Or being the almighty home inspector?


Making $250.00 hr


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

JoeSeaborne said:


> Better to ask a dumb question and know for certain than to not ask it and be unsure.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it Strange that so many homes have garden hoses attached to the exterior hose bib without a check valve or atmospheric vacuum breaker.



But your a home inspector, I thought that was taught in the 4 hour crash course on home inspecting


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JoeSeaborne said:


> Making $250.00 hr


Ripping off customer being so called inspector..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JoeSeaborne said:


> I was at a house today and the home owner had a laundry sink in the basement with a small maybe 10' garden hose attached to the sink faucet. At the end of the hose was a spray gun, so the hose was full of water when not in use. I told the home owner that he should take the hose off when not in use because of the possibility of contamination if the plumbing system is shut down for any reason. We were in a bit of a disagreement, but the way I see it is that a garden hose isn't designed to hold potable water so the risk for contamination is real.
> 
> Just wanted some thoughts on the subject.


You mislead and misinformed the homeowner. Probably should have called a Plumber to get the facts.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone here from Calgary to check and see if he's a resigitered plumbing apprentice?? I have an inkling he's a scammer and whoring this site..


----------



## JoeSeaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Anyone here from Calgary to check and see if he's a resigitered plumbing apprentice?? I have an inkling he's a scammer and whoring this site..


http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47217&stc=1&d=1428107645

sorry, I had to do it. Sick humor


----------



## JoeSeaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Anyone here from Calgary to check and see if he's a resigitered plumbing apprentice?? I have an inkling he's a scammer and whoring this site..


But I'm not advertising anything? It's just a forum to talk about plumbing? Boring site if you're not interested in plumbing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JoeSeaborne said:


> But I'm not advertising anything? It's just a forum to talk about plumbing? Boring site if you're not interested in plumbing.


Forgot about your link spamming mr. painter? We didn't.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

For a $250 ticket, i woulda just thrown on the vacuum breaker


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> You mislead and misinformed the homeowner. Probably should have called a Plumber to get the facts.


I disagree that he misinformed the owner. Actually, garden hoses are made of material that is not consistent with materials for potable water. While I don't believe that water in the hose would back up or syphon up into the upstairs water system unless there was a gushing break in the main water system in the street causing a syphoning action but only if the hose was open and without a valve of some sort on the hose end. Long winded way of explaining it, but that's how I see it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

srloren said:


> I disagree that he misinformed the owner. Actually, garden hoses are made of material that is not consistent with materials for potable water. While I don't believe that water in the hose would back up or syphon up into the upstairs water system unless there was a gushing break in the main water system in the street causing a syphoning action but only if the hose was open and without a valve of some sort on the hose end. Long winded way of explaining it, but that's how I see it.


 it's called aspiration


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

srloren said:


> ........While I don't believe that water in the hose would back up or syphon up into the upstairs water system unless there was a gushing break in the main water system in the street causing a syphoning action but only if the hose was open and without a valve of some sort on the hose end. Long winded way of explaining it, but that's how I see it.


It's not a secret that hoses are the most common cross connection.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Joe seaborne should not be advising the public on cross connection issues.

Joe, please refer them to a licensed plumber. You are a dangerous dude Joe seaborne. Do the right thing before you end up making the news caught in the middle of some serious plumbing disaster.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

The city of Calgary actually has a pretty advanced cross-connection policy. You should be able to get a copy of it. Pretty sure it states right in there that the home owner is responsible for any damages that occur if they cross contaminate the public water supply.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.calgary.ca/UEP/Water/Pag...ontamination/Prevent-Water-Contamination.aspx, here is the link to the Calgary site about Cross-Contamination.


----------

